# Making Deeps or Mediums for sale?



## laketrout (Mar 5, 2013)

I had a tuff time finding medium nuc's when I needed them , i had switched over to all mediums and I finally found a guy that would make them up with plenty of notice . With everyone going to all mediums for varies reasons I would think it would be a good market


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm going to guess that 90% of commercially minded beekeepers keep primarily Deep brood chambers. Er go why most nucs on the market are of the Deep variety. I think for a sideliner producer it would be smart to divest into the medium market to meet the niche of people wanting medium nucs. Especially when i see the prices people are getting for medium nucs.

For someone like me that has already invested into 15,000 deep boxes, and 30,000 shallow honey supers, I am not going to add another box size into the fold for such niche as medium nucs.

Aaron


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

i thought people would jump on medium depth nucs. most that i see still prefer deep.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I am in the opposite direction -- running all medium frames -- I decided to discontinue my few deeps several years ago for interchangeability and efficiency. So I only offer medium nucs If someone wants deep nuc, I refer that person to a friend. As long as you can sell out with one size, there is no need to expand the options. If however you want to make a big expansion, medium nucs would, as mentioned above, be good if you have hobbyists in your area (possibly due to advocates in clubs or courses) who prefer mediums. You could offer a package deal of a deep nuc, a deep box (eight or ten frame, depending), and the extra frames of foundation to fill the box.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate making med nucs. It seam just about the time i am ready to ship them they swarm.. I have one or two people ask. If I get brood in meds I will make them up. But will set a deep on top of them. Just to cover my but.


----------



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm still trying to think how I would make medium nucs. My nucs up until this year have been for personal consumption. I can easily overwinter a simple 5 frame deep. I don't think a 5 frame medium would have enough bees to stay warm. If I would make it too early they would swarm too.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

5 frame mediums dont work. gotta be 8+ frames.


----------



## dddillon (Jun 6, 2017)

I have no problem overwintering 5 over 5 medium nucs. They are my goto for nucs.


----------



## Mike B1 (May 8, 2013)

Maybe a fluke but I have overwintered five frame deeps. And a few mediums stacked three high. Lots of variables to consider though, such as cluster size, stores, and weather conditions.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

Well, it's GOING to have brood in it, so it will eventually be transferred to a full-sized broodnest, which is why I made deep frame nucleus colonies, not mediums.

I merely cut 3 slots down the inside of the brood boxes for hive partitions, so I had the options of: 1) full deep brood box; 2) two by five-frame double nuc's; 3) three by three-frame mating nuc's; 4) a seven-frame colony and a 3-frame colony in the same box; and 5) a queen excluder partition that could isolate a breeder queen on 3 combs just before queen rearing season.

I also made adapter double screen boards to put 5-frame nuc's over strong full colonies.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I took my bee keeping class with Master Beek Landi Simone at Gooserock Farms last winter and she uses all mediums for hives and the nuc's that she makes. I think in her case, she went to mediums for ease of lifting in her production hives. I went with a standard beginners package when I bought my hives of 2 deeps and 3 mediums. From what I'm gleaming from what I've learned this year, I think deeps are better in this climate for overwintering and population growth but I would guess three deeps would be pretty close. The one thought I have is I had read somewhere that the breaks in foundation between the frames, vertically, inhibit the movement in comb building and queen movement. I'm 6'-1", 250 pounds (need to exercise more) and lift a 100 pound brood isn't an issue for me at 60 years old but may change in the years to some. I'm about to order some more woodenware and some more nuc's for next spring. I will probable stick with the deep brood boxes and medium supers for the time being.


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

5 frame med. Boxes are standard for me. Some say not enough space... stack em up. I go to 3 high, then move em.to my all med. 10 frame boxes. Mine overwinter very well, and most do better than 10 frame hives. I do run all.medium.equipment, saves money and time, and back !!! No different equipment to store, just one size fits all. Simple, and easy is always best for me, anyway... rich


----------



## PA Beekeeper (Jun 29, 2019)

Steve in PA said:


> This year I made enough extra overwintered nucs that I had a decent amount to sell. Without advertising I have them all sold. One of the potential buyers was interested in all I had but when they found out I had deeps was no longer interested.
> 
> I have always used deep brood boxes, so deeps are easy for me to make. How do the more commercial-oriented decide whether to make deeps or mediums? Since I am making them as overwintered nucs I need to have a plan before the season starts.


I have mostly mediums in my central PA yard. I have 14 medium nucs in double side by side varying 2 to 4 high for winter. Plans to make up mediums to sell in the spring from the doubles. Believe they are fairly common here but honestly don't know about the demand yet. A little difficult to know the best way to make folks aware you have bees for sale.


----------

